
Rabbit brain returns successfully from cryopreservation - adamnemecek
http://www.newsweek.com/rabbit-brain-first-mammal-brain-return-successfully-cryopreservation-424913?rx=us
======
ratfacemcgee
if you look at the comments, it turns out that the brain wasn't "revived", but
instead was sliced and the researchers noticed that, upon inspection under an
electron microscope, the connections were preserved.

but you know, that makes a terrible headline.

